# ressenti



## Pilarcita

Hola a todos.
Alguien me puede ayudar a traducir "ressenti", este es el contexto:

Ces't la raison pour laquelle, les aspects positifs et négatifs des erreurs relèvent généralment chez le professeur du "ressenti", de ces "choses informelles qui lui sont précieuses pour organizer la suite des cours.

Saludos desde México Lindo y Querido
Pilarcita


----------



## Francisco Javier

*Hola Pilarcita* ,voy a intentar aunque no es tan facil ....

Es el motivo por el cual, los aspectos positivos y negativos _ "subrayan" _/ " "hacen aparecer" generalmente *el sentido de *esas cosas  informales que _son importantes _/ valiosas para organizar los cursos siguientes..

He notado unas faltas pequeñas ; général*e*ment  / organi*s*er 

Saludos desde la Costa del Sol - Málaga
Francisco


----------



## Vaninamex

Pilarcita said:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> Alguien me puede ayudar a traducir "ressenti", este es el contexto:
> 
> Ces't la raison pour laquelle, les aspects positifs et négatifs des erreurs relèvent généralment chez le professeur du "ressenti", de ces "choses informelles qui lui sont précieuses pour organizer la suite des cours.
> 
> Saludos desde México Lindo y Querido
> Pilarcita


 
Hola Pilarcita,
Aquí está mi intento de traducción. A ver qué te parece.

Es el motivo por el cual los aspectos positivos y negativos de los errores dependen en general de la capacidad del profesor para "sentir", de estas emociones informales que luego le resultan muy valiosas para organizar los siguientes cursos.

Saluditos desde México Lindo también!!!
Vaninamex


----------



## Pilarcita

Muchas gracias a Francisco Javier y a Vaninamex. By the way Vanina, no das clases de francés, estoy interesada. 
Saludos 
Pilar

Note de la modératrice : données personnelles supprimées. Les forums WR ne sont pas une chatroom. Toute discussion personnelle doit se faire par PM. Merci !


----------



## totor

Tengo muchas dudas sobre *ressenti* utilizado como sustantivo.

Voy a darles un caso tomado de un libro de psicoanálisis, lacaniano para más datos, y por supuesto moderno:

_Que l'être humain se définisse par ce qu'il a perdu, c'est ce que démontre amplement son *ressenti* le plus quotidien._

¿Se estará refiriendo a su *experiencia*, a su *sensorialidad*?


----------



## fragnol123

Sí, creo que la idea es esa.  La experiencia, la percepción subjetiva. ¡ Un saludo !


----------



## totor

Gracias, Fragnol.

De cualquier manera, esperaremos otros comentarios.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Así, sin buscar en diccionarios, diría "el sentir", o "las sensaciones vividas".

Pero no me hagas mucho caso, estoy cansada y poco inspirada.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me pregunto si no podemos usar *devenir*:



> DRAE:
> *devenir**.*
> 
> * 1.     * m._ Fil._ La realidad entendida como proceso o cambio, que a veces se opone a _ser._
> * 2.     * m._ Fil._ Proceso mediante el cual algo se hace o llega a ser.


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> "el sentir", o "las sensaciones vividas".





Víctor Pérez said:


> *devenir*




Ah, sí, me gustan todas las opciones. Será cuestión de pensarlas un poco.

¡Gracias, amigos!


----------



## totor

totor said:


> _Que l'être humain se définisse par ce qu'il a perdu, c'est ce que démontre amplement son *ressenti* le plus quotidien._




Yo sé que soy un poco / muy (táchese lo que no corresponda) cabeza dura,
pero teniendo en cuenta lo que dice Gévy:



Gévy said:


> "el sentir", o "las sensaciones vividas".



¿no les parece que si tradujera:

_El hecho de que el ser humano se defina por lo que ha perdido es lo que demuestra ampliamente su *experiencia sensorial* más cotidiana._

me mantendría dentro de esos parámetros, y la frase tendría una fluidez mayor?


----------



## Pilarcita

Yo diría sus vivencias cotidianas, tan, tan.


----------



## totor

Pilarcita said:


> Yo diría sus vivencias cotidianas



Sí, es una buena opción, Pilarcita.

Lo que no entendí es:



Pilarcita said:


> tan, tan.


----------



## Pilarcita

Hola Totor, quiere decir punto final.


----------



## totor

Amigos, por el momento, me quedo con *vivencia* a secas.

(O sea, la propuesta de Pilarcita.)


----------



## rolandbascou

Je crois que "ressenti" doit se traduire selon le sens que l´on donne au verbe "ressentir", c´est pourquoi la version de Totor est la plus proche : quelque chose ressenti est quelque chose de vécu.


----------



## Pilarcita

Aunque es una discusión un poco vieja, te agradezco Totor. Y sí, vivencia a secas, pues si utilizamos vivencias cotidianas se tendría que especificar en qué ámbito.
¡Salud!


----------



## totor

Pilarcita said:


> Aunque es una discusión un poco vieja, te agradezco Totor. Y sí, vivencia a secas, pues si utilizamos vivencias cotidianas se tendría que especificar en qué ámbito.



Bueno, Pilarcita, es vieja para ti cuando iniciaste este hilo hace más de dos años, pero no tanto para mí, que lo retomé.

Pero el motivo de que sea *vivencia* a secas no es sólo ése, sino también porque lo cotidiano figura en la misma frase  :



totor said:


> _Que l'être humain se définisse par ce qu'il a perdu, c'est ce que démontre amplement son *ressenti* le plus quotidien._



Que el ser humano se defina por lo que perdió es lo que demuestra ampliamente su vivencia más cotidiana.

Y gracias también a Roland.


----------



## Pilarcita

Ciertamente, una acepción de vivencia es lo que tú señalas, pero también significa experimentar algo, sin necesidad de que sea cotidiano. Por ejemplo, la magia es un elemento fundamental en mis vivencias cuando viajo por el país._._


----------



## totor

Pilarcita said:


> Ciertamente, una acepción de vivencia es lo que tú señalas, pero también significa experimentar algo, sin necesidad de que sea cotidiano. Por ejemplo, la magia es un elemento fundamental en mis vivencias cuando viajo por el país._._



T'as tout a fait raison. Et surtout au Mexique, j'imagine.


----------

